# Viejitos Bike Club San Bernardino County



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

For all the Lowrider Bikes in the I.E! Come show off yur bike and represent!!!

Roll in time is from 8-10am!









:biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

i'll try to make it!
















:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jul 29 2008, 10:05 AM~11205543
> *i'll try to make it!
> 
> 
> ...



Fo sho come down and represent!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 29 2008, 11:57 AM~11206562
> *
> *


So u comin???


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCO909_@Jul 29 2008, 12:02 PM~11206610
> *So u comin???
> *


maybe ... if I got nothing plan that day , sure , Rollerz Only will show up strong


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 29 2008, 12:27 PM~11206882
> *maybe ... if I got nothing plan that day , sure , Rollerz Only will show up strong
> *




Orale. Roll in time is from 8-10am.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

pedal car category?


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

:biggrin: ANYONE FROM COLORADO GOING I'LL PITCH IN ON GAS!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jul 29 2008, 02:49 PM~11207649
> *:biggrin: ANYONE FROM COLORADO GOING I'LL PITCH IN ON GAS!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jul 29 2008, 01:30 PM~11207451
> *pedal car category?
> *


Yea. Lowrider Bike And Pedal Car!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

finally ill be there !


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

i'll be there

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Jul 29 2008, 10:11 PM~11212346
> *i'll be there
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



Orale ill see u there!!!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

looks like a pretty good show!!


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

thanks

i will post on our website. how much? you got a tele # too?


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jul 30 2008, 05:44 AM~11213561
> *thanks
> 
> i will post on our website. how much? you got a tele # too?
> *


Ill post the price and info # soon!


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jul 30 2008, 05:44 AM~11213561
> *thanks
> 
> i will post on our website. how much? you got a tele # too?
> *



Yea need to get this show poppin!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Jul 29 2008, 10:11 PM~11212346
> *i'll be there
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Rollerz Only :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

Fo sho Viejitos will show strong!



Viejitos In Da House!!!


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

For all the ppl decidin on showin up to this Bike Show!!!

Roll In Time is from 8-10.
$15 Regristration!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Pre-reg only or at the door also ??? :dunno:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCO909_@Aug 2 2008, 02:09 PM~11242299
> *Fo sho Viejitos will show strong!
> Viejitos In Da House!!!
> *


Viejitos gona compete in the show ???


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Aug 17 2008, 03:14 PM~11365947
> *Pre-reg only or at the door also ??? :dunno:
> *


Registration and Roll-In time is 8-10.


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 18 2008, 02:19 AM~11370062
> *Viejitos  gona compete in the show ???
> *


Well if u know theres two different chapters out here. Im in the S.B.C chapter. This show is bein made from the I.E chapter. I didnt get all the details but im not sure if their goin to compete as well! But i believe they will!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCO909_@Aug 18 2008, 12:03 PM~11372578
> *Well if u know theres two different chapters out here. Im in the S.B.C chapter. This show is bein made from the I.E chapter. I didnt get all the details but im not sure if their goin to compete as well! But i believe they will!
> *


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCO909_@Aug 18 2008, 12:03 PM~11372578
> *Well if u know theres two different chapters out here. Im in the S.B.C chapter. This show is bein made from the I.E chapter. I didnt get all the details but im not sure if their goin to compete as well! But i believe they will!
> *


 :nono: not necessarily a good thing :scrutinize:


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

The question was is if Viejitos was goin to be competing as well!
This isnt my Chapters Show. Im posting it up for the other chapter.
But yea i believe they will compete!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Aug 18 2008, 08:10 PM~11377301
> *:nono: not necessarily a good thing :scrutinize:
> *


I agree


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 19 2008, 08:30 AM~11380799
> *I agree
> *


Ok wat is it that u guys agree on???
The fact that Viejitos may compete?


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Kinda like the Beijing Olympics and the Chinese team :scrutinize:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCO909_@Aug 19 2008, 08:06 AM~11381057
> *Ok wat is it that u guys agree on???
> The fact that Viejitos may compete?
> *


kinda wrong if they compete. not right for the club hosting will be giving away trophies to their own members,even if it is from another chapter. easy way to start a riot...and if a riot doesn't start, fuck it' i'll start it. easy way to start enemies by having people yell FIXED :twak: :nono:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCO909_@Aug 19 2008, 10:06 AM~11381057
> *Ok wat is it that u guys agree on???
> The fact that Viejitos may compete?
> *


 :nono: :nono: ur clubs the host of it


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

so what's goin on? your other chapters competing or what?


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 19 2008, 02:07 PM~11384030
> *so what's goin on? your other chapters competing or what?
> *


Like i said i dont know if they will compete. This is another Chapters show.
But i agree with u if they do give trophies cuz this is a Viejitos show. Im pretty sure they wont compete! Cuz if they try givin me one i aint Accepting it!


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 19 2008, 01:45 PM~11383791
> *:nono:  :nono: ur clubs the host of it
> *


Well i highly doubt they will compete. Im sure they wont. Like i said if any of our members get one ima say somethin dont trip about that!!!


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 19 2008, 01:43 PM~11383769
> *kinda wrong if they compete. not right for the club hosting will be giving away trophies to their own  members,even if it is from another chapter. easy way to start a riot...and if a riot doesn't start, fuck it' i'll start it. easy way to start enemies by having people yell FIXED :twak:  :nono:
> *


Naw i dont think u wanna do that!
Trust me they wont compete.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCO909_@Aug 19 2008, 01:46 PM~11384350
> *Naw i dont think u wanna do that!
> Trust me they wont compete.
> *


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

So just to let everyone know that durin this show Viejitos B.C will not compete. No matter wat chapter it is they will not compete! And if u guys are down to roll to this show reply and let us know! We gotta get this show poppin in the I.E!!! uffin:


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

So just to let everyone know.
Lowrider Bike and Pedal Car Show!
Roll in Time is 8-10am.
Show is from 10-3pm.
Food, Music, Raffles, and Trophies will be awarded.
And for all the rest, Viejitos B.C will NOT compete durin this show!!!
If u want more info, hit me up!
And if yur down to roll to this show, show luv and reply back!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

when we had our , Rollerz Only show , car's and bike's showed up for the show from many other chapters , but ....... they did not compete, they only went to support our chapter , there are ALOT other shows to compete for , I will let Rollerz Only know about the show


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 20 2008, 10:39 AM~11392943
> *when we had our , Rollerz Only show , car's and bike's showed up for the show from many other chapters , but ....... they did not compete, they only went to support our chapter , there are ALOT other shows to compete for , I will let Rollerz Only know about the show
> *


Well thats how this is!
This show isnt from the chapter im in. Were gonna go and support though!
Im just posting it up for them!
So if u guys need more info just let me know!


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 19 2008, 01:43 PM~11383769
> *kinda wrong if they compete. not right for the club hosting will be giving away trophies to their own  members,even if it is from another chapter. easy way to start a riot...and if a riot doesn't start, fuck it' i'll start it. easy way to start enemies by having people yell FIXED :twak:  :nono:
> *


No riots por favor :biggrin: THEY know what time it iz :twak: Viejitos is kool gente :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Aug 20 2008, 01:01 PM~11394256
> *No riots por favor :biggrin: THEY know what time it iz :twak: Viejitos is kool gente :thumbsup:
> *


There wont be riots!
And yea Especially the Viejitos from the Car Club. All cool gente!!! uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCO909_@Jul 29 2008, 09:58 AM~11205489
> *For all the Lowrider Bikes in the I.E! Come show off yur bike and represent!!!
> 
> Roll in time is from 8-10am!
> ...


TTMFT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

so r bikes n trikes same category? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Kosher :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:|


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Sep 15 2008, 11:50 AM~11606982
> *so r bikes n trikes same category?                  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Like i said this show is not our Chapter. I just posted it up for them to let ppl know. There should be another topic about this show. he can tell u everything!!!

Another thing is the Location has been changed! ill post the link for the other topic later!


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

If anyone else wants to know about this show heres the topic under Shows And Events! His chapter is the one throwing the show. And the flyer on this topic shows the new Location which is behind the old one! And also gente be sure to show up Viejitos Car Club S.B.C 2nd Annual Picnic located at Rancho Jurupa Park. Any questions just let me know!

Alratos!!!






http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=429460


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

Q-VO HOMIES.THE DAY OF THE SHOW ALL VIEJITOS BIKE CLUB MEMBERS WILL NOT COMPETE.BUT WE ARE GOING TO GIVE A AWARD TO THE CHAPTERS OF VIEJITOS WHO CAME FROM A LONG WAY..AND WHO COME'S WITH THE MOST MEMBERS WE THINK THAT WOULD BE FAIR..SO WITH THAT BEING SAID THANK U FOR THE SUPPORT.HOPE TO SEE U BIKE RIDERS THERE   IF U GUY'S HAVE ANY ?..PM ME OR LEAVE A MESSAGE.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-BALLING-247_@Sep 21 2008, 12:28 PM~11657808
> *Q-VO HOMIES.THE DAY OF THE SHOW ALL VIEJITOS BIKE CLUB MEMBERS WILL NOT COMPETE.BUT WE ARE GOING TO GIVE A AWARD TO THE CHAPTERS OF VIEJITOS WHO CAME FROM A LONG WAY..AND WHO COME'S WITH THE MOST MEMBERS WE THINK THAT WOULD BE FAIR..SO WITH THAT BEING SAID THANK U FOR THE SUPPORT.HOPE TO SEE U BIKE RIDERS THERE    IF U GUY'S HAVE ANY ?..PM ME OR LEAVE A MESSAGE.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

DUKES IE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT. LOOKING FOWARD TO A GOOD SCHOW IN THE BIG IE


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

i ll be there with some of my guys but you should come out to san bernardino for the saturday cruise the week before your show hit me back


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok we got 5 bikes so far coming up from San Diego :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Oct 1 2008, 05:06 PM~11752632
> *Ok we got 5 bikes so far coming up from San Diego :biggrin:
> *


wow


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:|


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 2 2008, 11:13 AM~11759899
> *:|
> *


why are you always unhappy about everything except little boys ?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 2 2008, 05:03 PM~11762499
> *i love little boys
> *


 :uh:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

TTT w/T&A


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:|


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 2 2008, 05:14 PM~11763034
> *iam such a lame ass all i could do is hate on this topic
> *


 :uh:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Aug 20 2008, 12:01 PM~11394256
> *No riots por favor :biggrin: THEY know what time it iz :twak: Viejitos is kool gente :thumbsup:
> *


i know, just pullin his chain, i've been showing since '95 when i was in elite and never had problems with viejitos.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 4 2008, 12:43 AM~11775550
> *WHY IS MY WENNER SMALL?:uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

hope4 to have ready


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

N 2 C-manas :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

what are the categories?
are they all bunched up?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Oct 6 2008, 01:40 PM~11792628
> *what are the categories?
> are they all bunched up?
> *


x10


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

WE HAVE 16IN,20IN;TRIKE.AND BEST PEDAL....


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:|


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

can't wait


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chuca_63 (Jun 8, 2008)

ENTERTAINERS BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## chuca_63 (Jun 8, 2008)

ENTERTAINERS BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## chuca_63 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

awsome


----------



## chuca_63 (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP VIEJITOS


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

4 more days....


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

THIS SUNDAY..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

YALL BE LETTING IT BE KNOWN WHO IN THE HOUSE OUT HERE IN CHICAGO WITH THEM HORNZ :biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

WILL BE THERE


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

A FEW MORE HOURS...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Oct 17 2008, 03:34 PM~11896379
> *WILL BE THERE
> 
> *



sorry was not there had car problems


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Rollerz Only , South County, CA would like to thank Viejitos Bike Club for putting up a GREAT Bike Show !!!!  







- "Twisted Pedal" 2nd Place 







- "Candy Girl" 2nd Place







- "Twisted Habit" - Best Of Show


----------



## chuca_63 (Jun 8, 2008)

ENTERTAINERS would like to thank the VIEJITOS BIKE CLUB for putting on a real nice show. Not to mention we took 1st place in semi custom & 3rd in street


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

IT WAS ALOT OF FUN


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 21 2008, 11:06 AM~11929553
> *Rollerz Only , South County, CA would like to thank Viejitos Bike Club for putting up a GREAT Bike Show !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Man!
Too bad i wasnt able to make it. I was in the process of moving. But we'll see whens the next show. Congrats again man!


----------

